# The Dropbox referral thread



## Kniwor (May 25, 2011)

I searched, looks like we don't have a thread for Dropbox referrals

For those who do not know what Dropbox is, it is a free service that allows you to backup, sync, share your files. It is very useful to keep multiple computers/laptops/cellphones synched. It works with iPhone/Android etc..

Post here with your referral link and the number of referrals left, and I will edit the main thread to reflect the same. Once you're done, post here and remove your link and I'll post the link of the next person who is up.

Using the referral gives you additional *250Mb*, and also to the referrer (500 Mb if you have an edu email ID). Here's my link to begin with.

*Current active link :* **db.tt/5KAvgmB*
Note: To calculate the referrals left, use:  (max - current)/250 (or 500)

Tip: If you use Ubuntu, create a softlink from you Documents folder to Dropbox folder, if you use Windows 7, move you "My Documents" to "My Dropbox", and access your documents anywhere.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2011)

There you go. I've registered on Dropbox by using your link.


----------



## Kniwor (May 25, 2011)

You'll find it useful! This is one of the things that once you start using, you can't imagine doing without it. I'm actually considering their subscription.


----------



## ico (May 25, 2011)

^^ yup, thanks for the thread. 

Here's my link: 

*db.tt/5KAvgmB


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for thread man. Very Usefull and Good


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

I didn't quite got the referral funda!
I already have a drop box account. Should I make another one following the link above?

And can't anyone make more than one dropbox account for storing more data?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 25, 2011)

Every dropbox user have a referal link. If someone use that link to register to dropbox, you'll get 250MB Extra. Anyway by default they provide 2GB(FREE), which is enough I guess.

And as for your 2nd query, I don't think one can register two a/c with same email.


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

^^ Ok. Thanks for the explanation.
Btw, I meant, registering on dropbox using different email accounts!


----------



## Kniwor (May 25, 2011)

No, you cannot use multiple account on same PC.


----------



## Vyom (May 25, 2011)

^^ Ok. That's sad! But now the referral system makes sense! 

Anyway, made account from OP's referral.
Here's my referral link: *db.tt/bWRSXhr


----------



## gagan007 (May 25, 2011)

I already have account. But didn't know that referral would increase the space.
If someone would 
*goo.gl/TsyYa


----------



## pranav.seth (Jun 22, 2011)

joined....please accept my referral too *db.tt/QXhTOE7
thanx!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2011)

Finally made my proper id. Last time was getting loads of firewall errors


My referral id-  *db.tt/zZS3mTc

If you join by my referral you get extra 250 MB


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 7, 2011)

They dont have an App for Symbian .

high time for me to get Android


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

Symbian is getting abandoned by even Nokia 
Android is the name of the Game.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 8, 2011)

BTW , I registered and 2 Gb is good enough for me to sync . App for symbian would of been sweeter for me .

Nice thing to have as back up of documents !


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

Vicky try this link-


The easiest way to use Dropbox on Symbian smartphones


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 8, 2011)

I am going to be very thankful to you if this works . I will give this a try on Sunday as I am traveling today . 

Thanks 

PS : Rep Added !


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 11, 2011)

ico is up, this is a slow process.


----------



## joshiks7 (Aug 16, 2011)

hi,

Can I access my dropbox from other's PC (where dropbox has been already installed by some other's name)?


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 7, 2011)

joshiks7 said:


> hi,
> 
> Can I access my dropbox from other's PC (where dropbox has been already installed by some other's name)?



open a web browser and go to their site= Dropbox - Simplify your life

login using your credentials and enjoy your files


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 4, 2011)

very helpful 
registered using the referral
my referral
*db.tt/oZeZWP3v
referrals left : 31


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (Oct 25, 2011)

Very useful cloud storage

Always have your stuff when you need it with @Dropbox. 2GB account is free! 

My Referral Link is 
**db.tt/P4cBubU *


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is My link:-

*db.tt/MWwyKmkU

Just made the Account so 24-25 Referrals left


----------



## tipto (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is my link. Thanks for the support:

*db.tt/vQHlu5i


----------



## suntex (Dec 24, 2011)

Dropbox certainly a very useful service. I use both dropbox and SVN


----------



## ajkphoto (Jan 15, 2012)

Dropbox has become part of my everyday computing life and I'm not sure how I managed without it. I use it for backing up files I'm currently working on, syncing to my other computers and devices, collaborating with others and sharing files with others.

Here's my referral link if you want to give it a try with some free bonus space:
*db.tt/tyBKD2Z


----------

